# relentless



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

just how bad is this stuff for me? I drink at least 1 can a day when I first get into work.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Interesting..... my missus also does this!! Not to mention atleast 2 can of cheap redbull!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

i cant drink redbull now, tastes like diluted relentless lol. people at work keep telling me im an addict haha


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a love affair with Relentless Devotion. I can easily do 3 cans in a day... 

There's a bunch of us in the office who will happily drink it like water. Thankfully I am not there that often!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

i either have original or the red one. yet to try the blue one


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

basically.. it has about the same amount of sugar as cola, with 3 times the caffeine, but in most cases still lower caffeine than a cup of coffee..
contains vitamins, and often the caffeine is in the form of Guarana, as it makes it sound more natural to these companys..

there have been cases, where the increased heart rate of people drinking excessive amounts of these type of drinks to have problems (including an 18 year old basketball player who died from a heart attack after intensive physical training and then drinking 4 cans of red bull in quick succession.

tbh i think the biggest danger in these drinks is the sugar.. leading to wieght issues.. same with most high sugar fizzy drinks..
thats what makes them so tasty :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> basically.. it has about the same amount of sugar as cola, with 3 times the caffeine, but in most cases still lower caffeine than a cup of coffee..
> contains vitamins, and often the caffeine is in the form of Guarana, as it makes it sound more natural to these companys..
> 
> there have been cases, where the increased heart rate of people drinking excessive amounts of these type of drinks to have problems (including an 18 year old basketball player who died from a heart attack after intensive physical training and then drinking 4 cans of red bull in quick succession.
> ...


And your teeth! Wrecks your teeth like somthing rotten! (Get it?!)


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I'm going for some weight loss gym busting soon but I will probably keep these as my guilty pleasure


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

davies20 said:


> And your teeth! Wrecks your teeth like somthing rotten! (Get it?!)


Potatoe starch is worse for your teeth than sugar apparently.


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

If I remember correctly there 52g (52% of your GDA) of sugar in a normal can of relentless. 
Also there is 32 mg of caffeine per 100 mls (same as red bull I think) 
So in Each can there's 160mg of caffeine. 
There's also a few b vitamins and some taurine thrown I to the mix as well. 
IMO the rush you get form relentless is from the sugar and I personally have massive crashes after drinking the normal ones (as Tasty as they are) so I drink the sugar free one on the rare occasion. 
I don't think it would be a problem if you had one or maybe two a day but in excessive amounts it could cause upsets lol. 
A friend of mine recently came through with heart palpitations and headaches caused by excessive amounts of red bull.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Red Bull is banned in some Scandinavian countries, when one lad was over here doing his year work placement in England from Denmark he was using it as a mixer with lager lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Koshka said:


> Red Bull is banned in some Scandinavian countries, when one lad was over here doing his year work placement in England from Denmark he was using it as a mixer with lager lol


lol mixing with lager is nothing..
damn near every pub in Britain mixes it with jagermiester.. normally called a jagerbomb..

not the safest of drinks..

remember mixing lucozade with vodka once when i was young.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

After having an atrial fibrillation (erratic heartbeat, averaging 130 bpm, up to 180, and skipping beats) last year, I looked into the effects of too much caffeine; lots of undesirable effects, with atrial fibrillation being one of them. I've cut right back, hopefully no more stays in the Cardiac unit.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm no doctor, but I thought the dangers linked not just to the caffeine content (less than a typical cup of filter coffee, so if it is a caffeine kick your after, drink coffee instead), but rather the combination of taurine and caffeine... issues with what this does to the blood in the short terms and how this can then effect the heart in the quantities that both products combined are in.

I drink Relentless occasionally, and Red Bull occasionally because I actually like the flavour for some strange reason, but I don't drink them for the "energy boost"... I've seen no effects on my energy levels drinking them, but I have a 10-cup-a-day coffee habbit which may well explain that!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Not the worst thing you can drink but also not the best. I will admit I was addicted to them at one point, getting in a panic when I didn't have one before work etc. I only have 1 can a week now as a treat on a Saturday (don't drink any alcohol anyway). I prefer an green or yellow Monster personally.

If you want energy have this http://www.jack-3d.com/ :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen how many calories and sugar is in a can and thin no way am I drinking that.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't drink it and wouldn't even if I could. Terrible drinks so unhealthy.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmmmm Relentless!!

Tastes great, and better than any other of these "energy-drinks", I probably have a few cans a week, but never notice any energy boost from it, I only drink it because I like that taste, and the only other things I drink are water in the day, usually around 3 litre's a day.

And on the calories thing, I've never watched what I eat or drink lol, but am trying to gain weight, so if there's are full of calories maybe they'll help lol.

Just remembered a few weeks when I was doing nights and every other day for work, I survived on Relentless through the nights! lol, that was just to kee me awake, as apose to a boost.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am really bad at for looking at calories now,too many and I won't buy or eat it:lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol naa I don't bother with that, even though my diet is very bad, i'll just eat the foods I want


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Relentless Libertus.

Sugar free and caffeine loaded. Sometimes, Coffee is too hot and makes your breath smell.

It also doesn't leave that sugary furr on your teeth so tastes 'cleaner' too. :thumb:


----------

